# Ovation Celebrity Series - Thinking Of Buying...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...stop me before i make a mistake.

i played the GC057 last night, which is a $400 guitar. seem fine, to me.

i realize what i need is a $1200-$1500 seagull, but i can't afford that right now, so i am planning to buy a made in korea ovation this week.

bad idea?

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate to tell you this, yes. Save your money or plan to trade up very soon. There are several other Seagull relations more worthy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

David if you are planning on spending that amount you can look at more then Saegulls, look also at Tacoma's andsome used Morgans and Larrivee's and such, but if you have $400.oo then look around to make sure thats what you want to buy,once you buy it you know you will be lucky to get even half of that back when you start looking for another.Sorry but I am not a big fan of you know who and I think even when you buy at the lower end you must think about the guitar as something you'll keep forever,doesnt always happen, but when you think like that it stops you from random buying, and if its a case of random GAS attack, well go and play some really expensive guitars$3000.- $5000.00 and that will slow you down, I sure hope this has helped you cause nothing ever slows my GAS down once it starts.Ship :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...too late!

unfortunately, the GC057 is out of production, so i ordered the updated "version":

http://www.ovationguitars.com/index.cfm?fa=detail&mid=2061

i believe it will suit the purpose just fine, and buy me lots of time to save up for the perfect electric acoustic. perhaps by then i will have become much fussier and more particular about what i'm looking for in stage acoustic.

in any case, i'll post a report once i've had a chance to play it live.

-dh


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Ovation?? Ew!!!!!*

I must be a horrible wood snob. I just can't get around the Ovation. I've never been able to. They don't feel right. They don't sound right to my ear.

Buy the Seagull. Buy any Seagull. It will actually hold it's value better.

Yep, I really am a wood snob. No question.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I must be a horrible wood snob. I just can't get around the Ovation. I've never been able to. They don't feel right. They don't sound right to my ear.
> Buy the Seagull. Buy any Seagull. It will actually hold it's value better.
> Yep, I really am a wood snob. No question.



...and i am with you, in the context of playing acoustically.

these ovation "bowls" are terrible for that.

however, they do seem to excel when plugged in. well, i guess i'll find out soon enough.

but, i still see a $1200-$1500 seagull in my not too distant future!

-dh


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

If I was shopping for an affordable guitar, I'd consider a Crafter. You don't know how many times I've tried out guitars without looking at the headstock and the one that sounded the best to my ears turned out to have been a Crafter.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=crafter+guitar&category0=


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> If I was shopping for an affordable guitar, I'd consider a Crafter. You don't know how many times I've tried out guitars without looking at the headstock and the one that sounded the best to my ears turned out to have been a Crafter.
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=crafter+guitar&category0=



...are there any canadian retailers that stock them?

no way i'm buying anything off ebay.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

*well, its here...*

...bit of a disappointment - its made in china.

its so tempting to take it back (i paid $500 incl taxes) and order the made in korea GC057 from one of the big american online dealers, with a case ($300 + $119).

but, a bird in the hand, and all that. what if the online purchase turns into a massive nightmare ordeal?

the guitar is nice. its a CC48-5 which, according to ovation, replaces the GC057 i wanted. smooth frets, good neck, stays in tune etc. they say the smaller soundholes help to reduce feedback. it sounds good. i recorded with it last night.

the made in china stuff is manufactured by computer technology these days, so the accuracy and build quality is consistent, but i've read that these guitars can fall apart, so i'll need some degree of assurance from the store that they will look after me. 

but, if i ever sell this thing, i won't get more than three bills for it, if that.

-dh


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I know a few people that use ovations, and they really like them for plugging in. I think they sound not bad.
I personally hate these Tupperware guitars primarily because the round back won't hold still against my body (with strap), or it will slide off my leg (when sitting). So, even though I am often given the option of using one of these slippery little mofos, I always use my Cort that is probably only worth about half of it's value.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> I know a few people that use ovations, and they really like them for plugging in. I think they sound not bad.
> I personally hate these Tupperware guitars primarily because the round back won't hold still against my body (with strap), or it will slide off my leg (when sitting). So, even though I am often given the option of using one of these slippery little mofos, I always use my Cort that is probably only worth about half of it's value.



...fortunately, that is less of a problem with the shallow bowl. its quite comfortable to play sitting down and, standing, it actually positions the guitar in such a way that facilitates soloing etc.

i only use the guitar plugged in, so its ideal in that regard.

-dh


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...are there any canadian retailers that stock them?
> 
> no way i'm buying anything off ebay.
> 
> -dh


Morris Music here in Saint John deals them. I played one today, cut away, solid top, LR Baggs pickup etc., lots of abalone.....probably get it for about $800+tax+shipping. Great looking and playing guitar and should sound great plugged in...wasn't too bad unplugged either!http://www.crafterusa.com/gallery/pk_rose.php


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...fortunately, that is less of a problem with the shallow bowl. its quite comfortable to play sitting down and, standing, it actually positions the guitar in such a way that facilitates soloing etc.
> 
> i only use the guitar plugged in, so its ideal in that regard.
> 
> -dh


Oh good. Glad yours doesn't squirm on you. If you have managed to harness it, I'd say that you got yourself a decent guitar that can get the job done. I've had to use the one around here lately because the pickup on my acoustic is acting up and distorting for some reason. I tightened up the Ovation's strap to the point of strangulation so it wouldn't flip on me, and I must say that the guitar sounds decent through the PA.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Oh good. Glad yours doesn't squirm on you. If you have managed to harness it, I'd say that you got yourself a decent guitar that can get the job done. I've had to use the one around here lately because the pickup on my acoustic is acting up and distorting for some reason. I tightened up the Ovation's strap to the point of strangulation so it wouldn't flip on me, and I must say that the guitar sounds decent through the PA.


...i played the new ovation celebrity deluxe this past weekend at rehearsals, and i have to say that these shallow bowl models were custom made for someone like me.

i can't imagine playing another type of electric/acoutsic guitar. it just feels right. it sounded pretty good, despite the usual artifacts that you get from cheap piezo pickups. it brought certain songs to life, and i cannot imagine going back to playing those same songs on electric.

the onboard tuner is useless, however. not accurate enough for professional use.

i'm going back to the arts today to explore the possibility of upgrading to an american made version.

-dh


----------

